# look what I brought home today



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

and a look at the back side 










Isn't she gorgeous? You won't believe how much she cost me. ...$269!!! It's a Corth Earth 100 all maple with a spruce top. I walked into the local guitar shop today prepared to try out some acoustics and perhaps even take one home if I fell in love with one within my budget. I tried out a flurry of Seagulls, Normans, Art & Lutheries, Simon & Patricks, Yamahas and even some Larivees. While all of them were nice guitars, none of them really called out to me. The Larivees were great, but out of my price range. Then I saw this Cort hidden behind some random guitars. And I gave it a go and immediately fell in love with its looks, sound and playability. I immediately thought "damn...this guitar is nice, but it's probably one of the higher end Corts, it's without a doubt out of my price range". There was no price tag on it so I assumed it was around $600+, but I decided to ask a salesman how much it was anyways with the hopes of haggling and getting the price down. I ask him and he tells me that's it's $269!!! I nearly fell over and bought the guitar on the spot. I came home and started playing it and dropped my pick in the soundhole and that's when I noticed the "handcrafted in China" in the soundhole. I was assuming it was made in Korea the whole time, but anyways I was quite astounded, I couldn't believe that a chinese factory was able to put out such a fine guitar. I can't for the life of me find any flaws in the worksmanship of the guitar, every aspect of the guitar is pretty much top notch. The binding is perfect the thin satin finish is perfect and the guitar was set up perfectly (low action, spot-on intonation). Anyways I just couldn't help but spread the word on this guitar. Out of the hundreds of acoustics that I've tried out over the years, this is without a doubt the finest guitar in the "under $600" price range. Ahhh she's calling out to me again, I'm off to go play some more...


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Noobcake! It's such a great feeling when we find that guitar that just sings to us! There's lots of reports on lots of forums about lots of great-sounding guitars coming out of China these days, so I'm not surprised that you found a good one.:banana:

Now, don't forget to make your bed!  (j/k)


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations. Having an instrument that calls out to you and makes you want to play is a real pleasure, regardless of the price tag.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

ahaha thanks and yeah I better make my bed..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sweet, and the price is right for sure.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Really nice guitar! I will probably go on that side for a new acoustic! It's in my range of price too! How is the sound? Do you got a lot of sustain? 

Maybe you can put some audio files of that little beauty if you're able?
Thanks!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Well I have a really crappy mic that I tried to record with today, but it wouldn't pick up the bass strings.. Anyways the sound is really nice and jangly with a pick, it's a pretty bright sounding guitar (being all maple and all), with finger picking it sounds nice and mellow and overall very warm. It has quite a bit of volume and the sustain is excellent, the projection on it is great too and the sound really shimmers, it's not a flat one dimensional sound, the sound it produces is very lush and 3D for lack of a better world. The bass is crisp and punchy and the highs are crystal clean and shimmery.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats on the new Cort Noobcake...sweet-lookin' gitter...


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

nice guitar! its always nice to have that one guitar out of all of them in the whole shop just kinda call your name in a way lol thats how i got my epi lp lol just happened


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice...that is a beauty. Have you thought of putting a pick up in it?


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Very nice...that is a beauty. Have you thought of putting a pick up in it?


Thanks for the positive comments everyone, she's quite a pretty gitter' indeed. Tarl I'm thinking of doing some café gigs in the near future, so I'm considering getting one of those pickups that you put in the sound hole for gigging purposes.


----------

